# £60 for '1kg Colombian beans' ?



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

A patient at work today found out that I drink coffee and enjoy "proper coffee" and not instant.

He asked me "what type of coffee beans do I get?". This question (or the way he worded it) slightly confused me, so I asked what he meant.

"I can get a bag of *colombian beans*" , but he said it in a way that those are the ultimate best beans in the world. Are they? I am quite certain his knowledge is fairly limited on coffee beans.

He then proceeded to exclaim that they are £60 a kg bag. His work gets them, and he sees the invoice for the coffee (he is a chef, that works offshore). After finding out how much I love my coffee, he offered to bring a bag in for me.

Anyone any idea what he could be talking about?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nope... Try em if free but I would be sceptical at buying em.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

No I won't be buying them, but I'm super curious now!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Some of the Colombians can be pricey, however I have not seen any expensive Colombians on recent lists.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So am I.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Might be special Colombian


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I think Columbia has a long association with quality coffee. Even instant will often proclaim "pure Columbian". Columbian coffees are high grown and can possess lots of flavour quality. However, thats about £15 per 250g bag and you don't see many at that price. Plenty around £8.

Could be a geisha, but unlikely to be sold in 1kg bags I'd have thought?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

60 quid for a bag of columbian? Try snorting it if it doesn't taste right.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

RazorliteX said:


> 60 quid for a bag of columbian? Try snorting it if it doesn't taste right.


That's what I kind of implied to him....


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Kman10 said:


> Might be special Colombian


I thought this too 

Although 60 quid a kilo is a tad cheap...


----------



## Kaffeetresor (Apr 17, 2019)

60 GBP for 1kg roasted Columbian Geisha beans is a good value for money price. Geisha coffee from Panama is much more expensive. ;-)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Kaffeetresor said:


> 60 GBP for 1kg roasted Columbian Geisha beans is a good value for money price. Geisha coffee from Panama is much more expensive. ;-)


I dunno tbh. Even the very high end stuff around these days is pushing it for £60/kg. I've had 90+ stuff that's half the price recently.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

A chef that works offshore? Probably includes postage (at whatever it costs to helicopter them across if on an oil-rig







)

I don't think I'd pay £60/Kg. I like my coffee, but not that much..


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Wellllllllll. I can think of some examples. Take value added processes like extra fermentation, rare varietal lots. Check out Origins tartaric ferment geisha from colombia. £19 for 150g, works out at £126/kg say £80/kg with the bulk buy discount.

Where the producers are adding value or tending a low yield but high quality varietal that requires extra work....I think there's ground for higher prices. Doesn't mean its for everyone, and it's usually very limited quantity (which always affects price in any market). If there were containers full of £60/kg colombia I would find it strange, but not microlot quantities.

Don't even mention auction prices...


----------



## Kallyloo (Sep 20, 2017)

I think I must be cheap. I shy at £8/250gm, but I am new the whole artisanal roastery thing.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Kallyloo said:


> I think I must be cheap. I shy at £8/250gm, but I am new the whole artisanal roastery thing.


 With an 18g dose it works out at about 60p per cup if that helps.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kallyloo said:


> I think I must be cheap. I shy at £8/250gm, but I am new the whole artisanal roastery thing.


 Not sure artisanal has much to do with it.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

ShortShots said:


> Wellllllllll. I can think of some examples. Take value added processes like extra fermentation, rare varietal lots. Check out Origins tartaric ferment geisha from colombia. £19 for 150g, works out at £126/kg say £80/kg with the bulk buy discount.
> 
> Where the producers are adding value or tending a low yield but high quality varietal that requires extra work....I think there's ground for higher prices. Doesn't mean its for everyone, and it's usually very limited quantity (which always affects price in any market). If there were containers full of £60/kg colombia I would find it strange, but not microlot quantities.
> 
> Don't even mention auction prices...


about £75/kg wholesale... And it's actually not all that. It's an experimental lot and you're paying for the unknown essentially.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Scotford said:


> ......and you're paying for the unknown essentially.


 precisely...


----------

